# Etisalat are driving me crazy!!!!!!



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been waiting nearly a month now for Etisalat to come and do the phone and internet installation in my villa. I have called them hundres of times, e-mailed them, text them, you name it. every day I am promised the Tech will be there the next day, but never arrives. They logged a complaint a week and half ago, with a promise, because it had now gone to higher authority within etisalat it would be resolved within two days, HA!!!!
I was given the number of the guy who manages the tech's this morning. I called him, he promised to call me back, but never did and now I have just spent the last 2 hours trying to call him for him to never answer his phone.
My question is, does anyone have access to someone very senior within Etisalat whom I can make contact with to get this resolved?

I am currently spending over 9 hours a day working via a USB dongle, which is costing a small fortune to run, plus it is about as reliable as Delboy Trotters Robin reliant!!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Go in to their nearest office - or the one you put the request into, early tomorrow morning and don't move until it's been sorted.


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Go in to their nearest office - or the one you put the request into, early tomorrow morning and don't move until it's been sorted.


the annoying thing is, i have delayed visits to Abu Dhabi evey time they say the tech will visit. I think I will go to the etisalat office first thing and do as you suggest Andy Capp.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Bazza said:


> I have been waiting nearly a month now for Etisalat to come and do the phone and internet installation in my villa. I have called them hundres of times, e-mailed them, text them, you name it. every day I am promised the Tech will be there the next day, but never arrives. They logged a complaint a week and half ago, with a promise, because it had now gone to higher authority within etisalat it would be resolved within two days, HA!!!!
> I was given the number of the guy who manages the tech's this morning. I called him, he promised to call me back, but never did and now I have just spent the last 2 hours trying to call him for him to never answer his phone.
> My question is, does anyone have access to someone very senior within Etisalat whom I can make contact with to get this resolved?
> 
> ...



You may want to contact the person who writes this column and deals with such problems

The National Newspaper

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Big Bazza said:


> I have been waiting nearly a month now for Etisalat to come and do the phone and internet installation in my villa. I have called them hundres of times, e-mailed them, text them, you name it. every day I am promised the Tech will be there the next day, but never arrives. They logged a complaint a week and half ago, with a promise, because it had now gone to higher authority within etisalat it would be resolved within two days, HA!!!!
> I was given the number of the guy who manages the tech's this morning. I called him, he promised to call me back, but never did and now I have just spent the last 2 hours trying to call him for him to never answer his phone.
> My question is, does anyone have access to someone very senior within Etisalat whom I can make contact with to get this resolved?
> 
> ...


You have my utmost sympathy. I've moved out of my current apartment and have been waiting for a month for Etisalat to disconnect my Internet Services. They quite happily disconnected the phone but not the Internet. The request is supposedly misplaced despite the fact that I handed it in at the same time as I did the disconnection request for the phone.

Dozens of phone calls later, they have registered a complaint which 'has been escalated to the relevant department." I'm sure I've heard that line before from other customer care departments!

I'm going to the Etisalat office this weekend to scream at them - not that it will do much good!! I've literally given up out of sheer frustration at their incompetency!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Shout, shout and shout some more - it's the only way they will take notice.


----------

